# bose sound system question



## Albright (Jul 22, 2005)

Well i searched this topic and didnt find the answer i was looking for.

I have a 96 maxima with the bose sound system. Now with the old cd player is very fragile over bumps and doesnt like burned cd's. I was looking on ebay for different bose head units to fit in there. Is there any brand of bose head unit that will fit in the maxima that has the anti-skip and will play the burn cds

Thank you
:fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

It's Maxima related, but I'm moving it to Audio for a hopefully intelligent response.


----------

